# De-odorizing febreez bottle



## ShearDelight (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm about to make my 1st linen spray and I was hoping to reuse a febreez bottle I just finished with. I'm having trouble de-oderizing it. I've tried water mixed with rubbing alcohol, borax... Maybe I'm not using the right proportions or is it going to be impossible to get that smell out of the plastic? TIA!


----------



## krissy (Nov 3, 2009)

fill it with vinegar maybe? then let it sit for a while.
or maybe put a bunch of baking soda in it and close it up and let it sit for a few days?? i hope you find a way.


----------

